# Digicam for 20k approx



## hannibal2469 (Aug 14, 2011)

hi guys  
need some buying advice on digicams 
i have never bought one before so i have no idea about brands or anything else for that matter, so i would really appreciate it if you could help me out 
budget is around 20k 
will be buying it in hyderabad, but mumbai is also possible


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

Let us know your usage criteria. Hobby, vacation or serious photography(just saying) ?

I have a sony DSC-HX7V/B. @17000 bucks. Its pretty good but I feel its overpriced. Photos were great. Shoots HD video too.
DSC-HX7V : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India
*sp.sony-europe.com/da/350/134462.jpeg


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 14, 2011)

hx7v costs only 15k.. hx9v at 16.5k... 
He can get Sony HX100V in his budget at 21k easily...  the price you are telling is a MRP at which no device are sold actually.. 

and in Nikon you have P500.. try both in showroom.. that wud really help you to decide and get the best deal..


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 14, 2011)

cant really pinpoint the usage but i can say that it will be used to shoot family pics at homes i would like good image quality and also some good video shooting capabilities would be great not for any professional or hobby photography 

i looked up a few reviews and am considering a few options 
canon powershot s95
sony dsc hx9v 
nikon coolpix s9100
canon sx 230


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

I got it as a gift. Bought from Sony Center. I have the bill @16k Hmm...

What about other brands?


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 14, 2011)

how important is optical zoom, i mean i dont need a binoculars


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, I believe Nikon S9100 can be as good for you. Am also looking for a new cam and a beginner like you. And am searching this forum and others too and till now found Nikon S9100 to be Value For Money at 16-17k most. It has 18K Zoom and full HD video recording and good image capture. I think this is what a beginner needs. Any other valuable comments are most welcome.
Thanks,


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 14, 2011)

the p500 has 35x zoom is that much of zoom really needed 
also btw i need a camera for general use and not for a hobby or any serious photography
i was considering the s9100,s95 and hx9v what do you guys think


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2011)

I really think that u guys should skip nikon p&s and consider only Sony canon and panasonic

sony HX9V, is a great cam...

I came across a new cam Olympus XZ-1 and it seems its a superb cam
*www.ephotozine.com/articles/olympus-xz-1-digital-camera-review-15518/images/olympus-xz1-front-thumbnail.jpg

here is the review Olympus XZ-1 Digital Camera Review cost 21k at letsbuy with coupen code u will get in 20k


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 14, 2011)

could you please explain why


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^Why so much hate for Nikon?

Although I am of the same opinion after my first Nikon P&S which sucked big time and cost around 15k; 5 years back. That was a lot of money.

The new Sony one that my dad got (don't know the model) has 5MP cam but has stunning picture quality. Worth the 5-6k he paid for it.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

Nikon P500 is a good option at your budget if you can control your need for best quality of photos.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2011)

@sarath although I use Nikon D3100 but I havent read much good reviews of nikon p&S

Canon sony and panasonics have better reviews 

and just read about that olympus xz1 ...u will find it very good indeed


----------



## hannibal2469 (Aug 15, 2011)

s9100 has also got good reviews i dont see what  is wrong with it also i wanna know what u think about hx9v and s95


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

Although Canon in better than Nikon in the field of point & shoot cameras.


----------

